# Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" (Chirwa)



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any photos of these as adults. This location is not in the profiles and I can't find any pics on the web of these.

Thanks


----------



## shmenge (Dec 7, 2009)

captain_cichlid has a nice photo of his on ebay


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't have any good photos - but I do have a video.































Shot from Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish in TX.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Interesting choice of background music spyder  . Great little vid, the male seems a bit rowdy.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats how he is when the female is willing to play. :wink:


----------

